# Master Bond Thermal adhesives



## ^Gurthang (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone used any of Master Bond's products? Found this doing a search for thermal conductive epoxy. I just wonder if they package any of their products in small quantity. 

http://www.masterbond.com/produse/produse_tc.html

Some of the products look good for potting. 

http://www.masterbond.com/sg/masterbond_tcsg.pdf


----------



## saabluster (Mar 11, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> Anyone used any of Master Bond's products? Found this doing a search for thermal conductive epoxy. I just wonder if they package any of their products in small quantity.
> 
> http://www.masterbond.com/produse/produse_tc.html
> 
> ...



If you don't mind my asking what is the application?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 12, 2010)

SAAB,

From the PDF list it seems they make many different compounds all thermally conductive. I've looked for this sort of stuff and read any related threads. Guess I was hoping someone else had tried one of their products. If I could buy some of the different potting epoxies in small quantities they'd be perfect for encapsulating drivers or emitters.


----------



## mds82 (Mar 12, 2010)

Interesting - that could be very useful for me. I run a small business where i need to glue down a lot of parts - maybe this could help me out a bit. Now i gotta see how i can buy some.


----------



## HarryN (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, Masterbond is a well known, well respected company with MANY formulations.

It is easy to buy from them and there is only one way - you call them and talk to them and they sell it directly to you.

Their "sales force" are application engineers that know the products inside and out - very soft sell, so soft, you really need to want to buy from them to get something. You describe what you are doing in general, and they will come back with a recommendation.

The good and bad of advanced compounds (from anyone) is shelf life - usually about 6 months, so they don't stock much - it is made up very quickly for your order. Don't be put off by this - this is common for advanced materials suppliers.

I am not sure about minimum order size, but for some reason I think 500 g is sort of a minimum - let us know what you find.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 12, 2010)

Harry,

Thanks for the info about Master Bond. 

Guess I'll give them a call and find out minimum package size and $. 

Some of the products listed look very useful for making drop-ins / potting drivers or even improving thermal transfer from drop-in to torch body.


----------



## saabluster (Mar 12, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> SAAB,
> 
> From the PDF list it seems they make many different compounds all thermally conductive. I've looked for this sort of stuff and read any related threads. Guess I was hoping someone else had tried one of their products. If I could buy some of the different potting epoxies in small quantities they'd be perfect for encapsulating drivers or emitters.


It is a challenge to find something that is thermally conductive and will be able to pot electrical items. If anybody can help you it's them. Just have to make sure they fully understand what you are doing. I think their way of doing business is excellent. Reduces the chance of having an unsatisfied customer.


----------



## mds82 (Mar 15, 2010)

just got off the phone with sales. one of the 2-part epoxies they were selling was only available in a half quart container and was $700+ sorry, but i dont need thatmuch glue


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 15, 2010)

MDS,

Thats what I was afraid of, THE PRICE!!!

Oh well.

Anyone want to go into the repackaging business??


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 15, 2010)

I have good results with mixing aluminiumoxid with epoxy. This is usually good enough for potting electronics but not enough for high power LEDs.

All you need is aluminiumoxid with different particle sizes, long curing epoxy with very low viscosity and low hardness.

mix the compenents well with a "mass-percent" of 65%-70% Alumiumoxide, don't use volume units such as Liter. 

The more Aluminiumoxide the better. If you have an epoxy with very low viscosity then you can even use up to 75%.

The end result can be compared with the surface of a washbasin. Very smooth and hard with good heat transfer.
I'm using this to cool the 9A driver otherwise the current sense resistor will change it's value since it has just a few milliohms.

I'm mixing each part of the epoxy seperately with aluminiumoxide and put them into syringe tubes and store these tubes in the fridge.
When I need them I just take the tubes out of the fridge and throw them into warm water. Warmed up the right amount of each part can be pushed out of the syringe tube and mixed up for use.

This stuff can be used for a lot of other things as its mechanical properties are very good.

And it's cheap


----------



## saabluster (Mar 15, 2010)

Der Wichtel said:


> I have good results with mixing aluminiumoxid with epoxy. This is usually good enough for potting electronics but not enough for high power LEDs.


I use hexagonal boron nitride myself.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 15, 2010)

saabluster said:


> I use hexagonal boron nitride myself.



wow with that you should achieve better results than arctic silver thermal adhesive.
I couldn't find a supplier for small quantities otherwise I would use boron nitride as well. Where did you get yours?


----------



## saabluster (Mar 15, 2010)

Der Wichtel said:


> wow with that you should achieve better results than arctic silver thermal adhesive.
> I couldn't find a supplier for small quantities otherwise I would use boron nitride as well. Where did you get yours?


You should see what I've done with it. Or not. If I told you I'd have to ki...um mortally wound you. Got mine here.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 16, 2010)

This stuff is expensive  
Maybe I should mix it with some aluminiumoxide...


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 16, 2010)

SAAB,

Nice stuff [HBN] looking at the sales page. Am I correct that its $49 for 22 lbs of the stuff? Page says 22 [10 kg] is nominal pack size...

22 lbs of HBN you could make an entire light body......


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 16, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> SAAB,
> 
> Nice stuff [HBN] looking at the sales page. Am I correct that its $49 for 22 lbs of the stuff? Page says 22 [10 kg] is nominal pack size...
> 
> 22 lbs of HBN you could make an entire light body......



I thought you get only 1lb.


> *For those of you wishing to run a test, you can now order a single lb at a time.*



But 22lb for 49$ is a good price


----------



## ^Gurthang (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you're correct, HBN is $49 / lb. Bulk pack is 22 lbs so $1100. 

But maybe you could make a body from it, just means the price goes up....

Titanium...pppFFttt... mundane! I gots me a Nitra/Hexa-Boron light body. Its SO thermally conductive that it causes frost-bite...


----------



## saabluster (Mar 19, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> I think you're correct, HBN is $49 / lb. Bulk pack is 22 lbs so $1100.
> 
> But maybe you could make a body from it, just means the price goes up....
> 
> Titanium...pppFFttt... mundane! I gots me a Nitra/Hexa-Boron light body. Its SO thermally conductive that it causes frost-bite...


Yes that is only for one pound. I bought the high grade stuff and it was $67 plus shipping.

Keep in mind that your loading levels cannot be as high as what you are probably used to using. This stuff makes the mix very thick due to the rough shape of the particles. You really need to try and avoid breathing it as well.


----------

